# back rack mount



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

anybody have pics of their lightbars on a back rack mount? i dont want to use the feet on my mini edge, but cant figure out a good "alternate way to mount it....


----------



## spuds0111 (Dec 28, 2007)

I made this one in a couple of hours. I had to make my own to keep the cover. I have more front & side pics if you need them


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Got you covered.....I just mounted mine a few weeks back. I even have a set of Whelen stands to mount it with brand new in the box. Be right back with the pics.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

There is two different mounts you can use that Back Rack makes. the L style and the plate style hat I used. The L style I used on the work lights left and right as you can see in the photo. I can get you part numbers if you need them. The Whelen STUD style brackets are below as well, those are the ones I have new in the box. I got two pair thinking the came individual, but they sell as a pair.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

here is the others.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

what i did was take a piece of flat stock(steel) as wide as where the feet go in then drill it and weleded two bolts through it to use for studs put those through the backrack brackets and the nuts on the other side. also i used the piece of metal from the feet to hgold everything in place.

theres some pictures here : http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65656


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

RepoMan207;674968 said:


> There is two different mounts you can use that Back Rack makes. the L style and the plate style hat I used. The L style I used on the work lights left and right as you can see in the photo. I can get you part numbers if you need them. The Whelen STUD style brackets are below as well, those are the ones I have new in the box. I got two pair thinking the came individual, but they sell as a pair.
> 
> View attachment 47483
> 
> ...


very nice ... professional job ... like the apperance nice white chevy w/ mini edge ..


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Man.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I used the L style for my full size bar. Rite from back rack they come powdercoated I wasnt about to waste my time making something and painting it for $40.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I hear ya there Brad, I got a head ache enough with all the wiring of everything to add to it with mounting. Keep it simple, & neat was my thought.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

RepoMan207;674970 said:


> here is the others.


Do u have a part# of those little brackets?The stock plastic feet make my bar sit up higher then Id like.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ahhh, The Stud mounts from Whelen is MK9S. The "L" brackets you have are 91006, and the platform I used was 91002REC. Hope thats what you were looking for.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya those stud mounts I think would help me out a ton. Thanks Im gona see where I can get a set of those Those look much better then the plastic feet. Do u think those are a universal fit for most whelen bars? I have an edge 9000. Thanks a bunch.:redbounce


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ok there is an mk20s If the bar is longer then 60 I dont think mine is though.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a pair here, measure the width of just the track where the mounts go and I can tell you if it will work. I believe they do though. You can get them online


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks again. I found them at siernet about 27 bucks cheaper.payup


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Seriously. Wow


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

wish i had known they made those before i installed mine would have saved some time lol


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.sirennet.com/lmkrep.html


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

brad96z28;675182 said:


> Ya those stud mounts I think would help me out a ton. Thanks Im gona see where I can get a set of those Those look much better then the plastic feet. Do u think those are a universal fit for most whelen bars? I have an edge 9000. Thanks a bunch.:redbounce


yah all whelen edge bars can accept the stud mounts ... there pretty versital ... i have to pair on two different whelen bars ... i paid $70.00 dollars a set for mine ... there primarily used on wrecker or flat bed applications ...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry but I do not see anything that will keep these things from "walking away" with someone else with just a wrench and wire cutters. Not good in my book. Build a better mouse trap to at least deter a thief. I know I know if they want it they are going to get it but don't make it so easy. Be creative with security in mind.

T.J.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

TJS;675438 said:


> Sorry but I do not see anything that will keep these things from "walking away" with someone else with just a wrench and wire cutters. Not good in my book. Build a better mouse trap to at least deter a thief. I know I know if they want it they are going to get it but don't make it so easy. Be creative with security in mind.
> 
> T.J.


well then just weld the lightbar to the roof then if someone wants it i guess there gonna have to make your truck a convertible ehh ?? .. LOLOL .. ive had warning lights on my vehicles for 8yrs and never had one stolen yet .... i also have them insured !! .


----------



## 042500dmax (Dec 14, 2008)

Repoman,I am new to this site and was searching around for a backrack mounted strobe light setup,i happent to like your setup and was wondering if you had part numbers for the Whelen lights as well as your back up lights? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

> Repoman,I am new to this site and was searching around for a backrack mounted strobe light setup,i happent to like your setup and was wondering if you had part numbers for the Whelen lights as well as your back up lights? any help would be appreciated.


Ahhhhhh, Norwalk, CT. All the fond memories I had there. I used to work the boat shows around the country back in the 90's. There was one we went to every year in Norwalk......it always seemed to turn into a monsoon event every year without fail.

Anyway, yes, I can get you that info.

PM sent, if you don't know how to work the PM's yet, let us know.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

OK......apparently we can't send messages to you yet. 

Thats ok MODS, I will just take up a page here in the post instead. Awesome!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to Plowsite Norwalk! Sorry for the outburst. Anyway.......

The light bar is 9MMEDG6, unfortunately, alot of the dealers mess with the part number, so they may not be the same everywhere. Here is a link to a company I have been using. Par Now here is the check out page, Select Permanent mount, amber, and amber from the drop down menu's. If attaching to your backrack, put STUD MOUNTS in the box below the drop down menu's, also put WORK LIGHTS, they will automatically set it up so the take downs won't "wig wag". The flasher is still in there, but it's a big No No to have them flashing in most states.

Also, there are many companies that sell this, but to get alley's, work lights and ALL 6 strobes, not 4, this was the best price I could find at the time.

The back up lights I got from AWDirect there HL903, you have to order them single. They clearly light up 85' off the back of truck. There expensive, but awesome.

Now, I over ordered the switch panels, so I can sell you them real cheap. I have from medium grade to top of the line....

1. mometary switch part NVS14 again AWDirect (lets you flip through the light patterns)

1. 6 panel switch part 990185 aka SWP61 again AWDirect. 

1. 6 panel switch box part numbers SP018 aka K1260647 this I got at Vulcan

1. 9 Whelen Switch Panel part number PCCS9R Sirennet was the best price I could find. The cool thing about this one is it will let you use every aspect of your lights AND light bar as well as changing the light pattern on one compact box. I also have 6 hidden strobes off this same box!

Again, if your looking for the switch panels, I have them new in the box and will sell them under what you can get them for.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

groundbreakers;675537 said:


> well then just weld the lightbar to the roof then if someone wants it i guess there gonna have to make your truck a convertible ehh ?? .. LOLOL .. ive had warning lights on my vehicles for 8yrs and never had one stolen yet .... i also have them insured !! .


I know what you are saying but I know there are people out there that have gotten light bars stolen. Here is what I am doing for some added security. I will be also adding flat stock bent around the light as well. Just a peace of mind.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68659

T.J.


----------



## 042500dmax (Dec 14, 2008)

Repo Man,thanks for the fast reply,i will hit you up after the holidays when its a little less insane but i am very interested.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks nice Repo.

I need to do mine soon. Not sure what products to go with, I have a small light bar. Might add some other lights as well.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Larry. Well, if you need a switch panel let me know. I got a few.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

RepoMan207;680911 said:


> Thanks Larry. Well, if you need a switch panel let me know. I got a few.


Cool, I will let you know.
Not sure how I am going to have the guy wire it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i just had a guy at work weld a few peices of L together and used that...free and works well


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

What I did with mine was use the MK9S stud mounts from Whelen and then welded a 2 inch pice of angle iron to the inside of the uprights of the back rack. drilled a hole large enough to accept the stud and bolted it on. I think it looks better to have the bar centered over the backrack rather than those fooish l brackets that hang a bar over the cab.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

got pics USM?


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

what is the difference between a pro rack and a back rack? I have been wanting a headache rack and I couldn't find any difference. i have been debating whether to get one of those or get a weatherguard so it matches my toolbox. Plus on the weatherguard the height is adjustable. let me know if anyone knows what the difference is


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

RepoMan207;681348 said:


> got pics USM?


Let me see if i have any lying around.


----------

